# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Советская музыка

## Paxan

Около 50 песен уже скачал. Сижу слушаю Священную Войну....супер...ваще класс....музыкальная мысль!!!...
...."нас извлекут из под обломков" - крутейшая баллада
Кому интересно. Вперёд!!!  Ура!!!

----------


## Paxan

Линк забыл присобачить http://www.sovmusic.ru/

----------


## BabaYaga

> Около 50 песен уже скачал. Сижу слушаю Священную Войну....супер...ваще класс....музыкальная мысль!!!...

 
*LOL* - I take it you like it?!   ::    
I don't know which version you are listening to - usually, it's the three-verse version that's performed. But there's a longer version, with four verses.   ::   
Originally, the song had five verses, but I've never heard that sung.  
Lots of great songs from the 20's through to the more recent times - enjoy!  ::     
BY

----------


## Bisquit

BTW they use "Священная война" in EuroTrip. I think it was quite silly.

----------


## MikeM

> BTW they use "Священная война" in EuroTrip. I think it was quite silly.

 What is EuroTrip?

----------


## Bisquit

It's a comedy of American teenagers travelling across Europe.

----------


## Kimberloo

What is your oppinion of "Lyube"?
From what I can tell, people either LOVE them or HATE them...

----------


## Lampada

Любэ, из альбома "Рассея":  От Волги до Енисея

----------


## Dimitri

> Около 50 песен уже скачал. Сижу слушаю Священную Войну....супер...ваще класс....музыкальная мысль!!!...
> ...."нас извлекут из под обломков" - крутейшая баллада
> Кому интересно. Вперёд!!!  Ура!!!

 прикольная песня! :))

----------


## Friendy

> What is your oppinion of "Lyube"?
> From what I can tell, people either LOVE them or HATE them...

 I neither LOVE nor HATE them, just for the record.  ::

----------

Any  КИНО fans here? Best soviet rock music IMO.

----------


## Dimitri

> Any  КИНО fans here? Best soviet rock music IMO.

 Я раньше очень увлекался КИНО. Цой жив! :)

----------


## Rtyom

"КИНО". 
Иначе получится, что ты увлекался кино, а не музыкой.

----------


## Dimitri

> "КИНО". 
> Иначе получится, что ты увлекался кино, а не музыкой.

 отстань

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  "КИНО". 
> Иначе получится, что ты увлекался кино, а не музыкой.   отстань

 Никогда!  ::  
P.S. Ты ведь тоже исправляешь других, почему бы и мне нет? Терпи, дружок. Не один ты постить умеешь.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  "КИНО". 
> Иначе получится, что ты увлекался кино, а не музыкой.   отстань    Никогда! :) 
> P.S. Ты ведь тоже исправляешь других, почему бы и мне нет? Терпи, дружок. Не один ты постить умеешь. :)

 я чушь не правлю - типа кавычек и прочего  . Я уже в другом топе написал про чересчур правильный язык. А свои ошибки я могу принять, мне не надо для этого "терпеть" :))

----------


## Rtyom

Честно говоря, для тебя все ошибки "чушь". Ты бессилен признать свою безграмотность, поэтому иногда нужно напоминать об этом. Любая языковая ошибка - никогда не чушь. Я это очень глубоко понимаю с позиции языковеда. И ещё: я не запрещаю тебе править меня (конечно, если это действительно ошибка  ::  ).

----------


## Dimitri

> Честно говоря, для тебя все ошибки "чушь". Ты бессилен признать свою безграмотность, поэтому иногда нужно напоминать об этом. Любая языковая ошибка - никогда не чушь. Я это очень глубоко понимаю с позиции языковеда. И ещё: я не запрещаю тебе править меня (конечно, если это действительно ошибка  ).

 безграмотность? не смеши меня  обединять

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Честно говоря, для тебя все ошибки "чушь". Ты бессилен признать свою безграмотность, поэтому иногда нужно напоминать об этом. Любая языковая ошибка - никогда не чушь. Я это очень глубоко понимаю с позиции языковеда. И ещё: я не запрещаю тебе править меня (конечно, если это действительно ошибка  ).   безграмотность? не смеши меня  обединять

 Не пора ли вам угомониться?  Петухи!   ::  
Дима, придираешься к опечаткам.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Честно говоря, для тебя все ошибки "чушь". Ты бессилен признать свою безграмотность, поэтому иногда нужно напоминать об этом. Любая языковая ошибка - никогда не чушь. Я это очень глубоко понимаю с позиции языковеда. И ещё: я не запрещаю тебе править меня (конечно, если это действительно ошибка  ).   безграмотность? не смеши меня  обединять   Не пора ли вам угомониться?  Петухи!   
> Дима, придираешься к опечаткам.

 нет, это не опечатка.
в двух топах подобное было %)

----------


## Rtyom

Уж не думаешь ли ты, что я не знаю где ставить твёрдый знак?  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Уж не думаешь ли ты, что я не знаю где ставить твёрдый знак?

 в двух топиках раз написал, значит делаю вывод, что не знаешь

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Уж не думаешь ли ты, что я не знаю где ставить твёрдый знак?    в двух топиках раз написал, значит делаю вывод, что не знаешь

  (Побуду занудой.) Дима, твоё предложение очень коряво звучит.  Я думаю, можно сказать, что оно составлено неграмотно.    ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Уж не думаешь ли ты, что я не знаю где ставить твёрдый знак?    в двух топиках раз написал, значит делаю вывод, что не знаешь

 Я просто скопировал, к твоему сведению. 
Логика у тебя странная.  *Lampada*, по мне так нормальное предложение. Просто лексических эллипсисов много.

----------


## Dimitri

бла бла бла..

----------


## Rtyom

Бла-бла-бла.

----------


## Dimitri

бла бла бла..

----------


## Rtyom

Щас пойдёт жесточайший флейм.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Уж не думаешь ли ты, что я не знаю где ставить твёрдый знак?    в двух топиках раз написал, значит делаю вывод, что не знаешь   Я просто скопировал, к твоему сведению.
> Логика у тебя странная. *Lampada*, по мне так нормальное предложение. Просто лексических эллипсисов много.

 Я думаю, что лучше было бы так:  _Из-за того, что ты ошибся в двух местах, я делаю вывод, что ты не знаешь, где ставить твёрдый знак._

----------


## Rtyom

Очень правильно. Но Дмитрий смог это выразить компактно.

----------


## Lampada

> Очень правильно. Но Дмитрий смог это выразить компактно.

 Компактно, но, по-моему, написано неграмотно:   "_в двух топиках раз написал, значит делаю вывод, что не знаешь_"   _В двух темах та же ошибка - делаю вывод, что ты этого не знаешь._

----------


## Leof

манеры мастера Джедая Йоды, Дмитрий, используешь ты.
По-другому фраза твоя звучит. Ты, Артём, не готов ещё управлять силой. Сила в тебе говорит Бла-Бла-Бла. Гнев умерить ты свой должен! Бла-Бла-Бла не стоит Джедаю зря произносить! Силу тревожить зазаря Дмитрий не должен ты! Слушайте оба, что Lampada сказала!

----------


## Lampada

> ... Слушайте оба, что Lampada сказала!

----------


## Dimitri

> Компактно, но, по-моему, написано неграмотно:

 написано нормально

----------


## Rtyom

По всей вероятности предложение кажется неправильным только оттого, что рассматривается вне дискурса. Парадигма предложения (в синтаксисе парадигмой называется вариативность оформления одного и того же предложения, насколько я знаю) зависит от контексной ситуации, и в настоящем случае всё вполне ясно. Ещё я отмечаю свободный порядок слов и индивидуальный стиль в использовании языковых средств, которые не препятствуют пониманию смысла. 
Мне кажется, что не совсем целесообразно искать тут идеал.

----------


## Leof

> По всей вероятности предложение кажется неправильным только оттого, что рассматривается вне дискурса. Парадигма предложения (в синтаксисе парадигмой называется вариативность оформления одного и того же предложения, насколько я знаю) зависит от контексной ситуации, и в настоящем случае всё вполне ясно. Ещё я отмечаю свободный порядок слов и индивидуальный стиль в использовании языковых средств, которые не препятствуют пониманию смысла. 
> Мне кажется, что не совсем целесообразно искать тут идеал.

 Да-да, ведь очевидно, что более конструктивного определения для подобного рода проблем просто невозможно найти в условиях, где варианты решения задачи постановки составных частей стремятся к максимуму возможных интерпритаций взаимосвязанных и этимологически верных, также как и неверных комбинаций фразеологической составляющей данного типа выражения многосоставного неопределённого свойства.
Я, надеюсь, возражений против моего заключения возникнуть не может, а потому скажу в кратце, что все мы в чём-то правы.
Это ЯСНО следует из вышепредставленного доказательства.  ::

----------


## flowforever

> По всей вероятности предложение кажется неправильным только оттого, что рассматривается вне дискурса. Парадигма предложения (в синтаксисе парадигмой называется вариативность оформления одного и того же предложения, насколько я знаю) зависит от контексной ситуации, и в настоящем случае всё вполне ясно. Ещё я отмечаю свободный порядок слов и индивидуальный стиль в использовании языковых средств, которые не препятствуют пониманию смысла. 
> Мне кажется, что не совсем целесообразно искать тут идеал.

 вау  ::  
только в первых двух предложениях лексический повтор: по всей вероятности ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ, а потом опять парадигма ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ

----------


## Rtyom

Под "всё вполне ясно" я имел в виду ясность внутри процесса общения на тему.  ::  
Кстати, тебе не говорили, что нанизывание родительных падежей - пренебрежение стилем?  ::  
К чему б ещё такому небольшому придраться...  :: 
А! "Этимологически верных"! Сражён наповал. Но поклоняться не буду.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> только в первых двух предложениях лексический повтор: по всей вероятности ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ, а потом опять парадигма ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ

 А у вас, однако, тройной "лексический повтор".  ::  Неужели это слухорезка?   ::

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by flowforever  только в первых двух предложениях лексический повтор: по всей вероятности ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ, а потом опять парадигма ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ   А у вас, однако, тройной "лексический повтор".  Неужели это слухорезка?

 просто все так хорошо написано, что хочется найти ошибку  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by flowforever  только в первых двух предложениях лексический повтор: по всей вероятности ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ, а потом опять парадигма ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ   А у вас, однако, тройной "лексический повтор".  Неужели это слухорезка?     просто все так хорошо написано, что хочется найти ошибку

 А-а-а, побывали в German Lounge, где я опростоволосился!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

lol

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  "КИНО". 
> Иначе получится, что ты увлекался кино, а не музыкой.   отстань

 Dmirti, you should be more patient. He's absolutely right!!!

----------


## Dimitri

Нет, я - Бог.

----------


## Ataklena

> Нет, я - Бог.

 Хмм, довольно редкая форма мании величия в Израиле, насколько я слышала...   ::

----------


## Dimitri

Ataklena 
את מדברת עברית דרך אגב? %)

----------


## Rtyom

> манеры мастера Джедая Йоды, Дмитрий, используешь ты.
> По-другому фраза твоя звучит. Ты, Артём, не готов ещё управлять силой. Сила в тебе говорит Бла-Бла-Бла. Гнев умерить ты свой должен! Бла-Бла-Бла не стоит Джедаю зря произносить! Силу тревожить зазаря Дмитрий не должен ты! Слушайте оба, что Lampada сказала!

 - Мастер Йода, почему ты такой зелёный?
- Дрался с мастером Зелёнки!

----------


## Ataklena

Кцат  ::  
Медленно возвращаюсь к уровню... эээ... "ульпан гадоль иврит катан"   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Артём, ну, что ты, в самом деле! Я твой научный стиль просто передразнил! Я до того, как ты его написал, слово парадигма вобще никогда не видел! Не воспринимай меня настолько в серьёз, пожалуйста, когда я сыплю такую ерунду!  ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я ранимый человек.

----------


## Leof

ну не обижайся же ты!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я не выдержал давления на мои искренние и нежные чувства:

----------


## Lampada

::   Артём, я все свои слова беру обратно.

----------


## Leof

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Lampada, Leof, не расстраивайтесь, я одумался... И возвратился!
Это неправильно, когда кто-то своей смертью приносит горе другим. Самоубийство - тяжкий грех. 
Улыбнитесь!  ::

----------


## Leof

ОWWWWWWWW  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
Let's be a friends and qwarrel no more!!   ::   ::   ::    ::  
Ты прибывал в клинической смерти почти 46 часов!!! Все чуть с ума не сошли!!

----------


## BabaYaga

> Я не выдержал давления на мои искренние и нежные чувства:

   
WHAT ON EARTH.......?! 
*grabs rope from Rtyom and locks it away in the forum closet* 
That is not a toy, young man!   ::     

> Lampada, Leof, не расстраивайтесь, я одумался... И возвратился!

 Good!!!
You wouldn't leave your cybermom aaaaalllll alone in this big, dangerous forum now, would you?!  ::      

> Это неправильно, когда кто-то своей смертью приносит горе другим.

 
Aww, bless yer li'l cotton sox   ::       

> ОWWWWWWWW           
> Let's be a friends and qwarrel no more!!       
> Ты прибывал в клинической смерти почти 46 часов!!! Все чуть с ума не сошли!!

 *That's the spirit!*  ::   
Let's all go to the cyberbar (I do hope this place _has_ a bar!!) and have a Guinness or two to celebrate the miraculous return!   ::   ::     
(ps: quarrel   ::  )

----------


## Leof

ah - I forgot how to write it right! Thank you for the U 
And for God's Fish I wouldn't refuse the Guinness!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada, Leof, не расстраивайтесь... 
> Улыбнитесь!

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

(Brought a barrel, just in case anyone else wanted to join in.)    ::

----------


## Rtyom

> You wouldn't leave your cybermom aaaaalllll alone in this big, dangerous forum now, would you?!

 Mummy, mummy, mummy, please forgive me, I didn't mean it, I just thought I could play an adult, I didn't know that it hurts... I love you, mummy, and, never, never, never gonna leave you oh-so-sad. I promise I'll be a good boy from now on!   ::   :P   ::   
Leof, are you old enough to have a Guiness?   ::

----------


## Leof

God's Fish I'm twenty four and I don't lie!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

You mean drinking 24-7? And you don't lie, you stand?  ::

----------


## Leof

What are you about?
24-7?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Twenty four hours a day and seven days a week, if this will explain that to you.  ::

----------


## Leof

::  Ah, no - I drink occasionally and only way later than midday!  And Rtyom!!! are you a linguist??? I am amazed by all of those your scientifical terms about words and grammar!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

My diploma says that I'm a philologist and my specialty is Germanic languages. My scientific interests is Anglistics, and exactly linguography, theory of translation, and a bit of onomasiology (the latter mainly for fun). General theoretical grammar studying is my hobby.

----------


## Leof

God's Fish!

----------


## Rtyom

You asked it---you got it.  ::  
Sometimes ignorance is the blessing.  ::  
What YOUR occupation will be in a couple of months?

----------


## Leof

Well I have to find a job after I graduate.

----------


## Rtyom

Уклончивый ответ.

----------


## Leof

I am an artist, designer, an artisian specialized on glass making.
Although I wish not work by my profile. And I really can't be sure what job will I have. That why I can not say in any particular what kind of occupation will I have during the close two months. 
friendly WARNING: I hate everyone who once being told that I am an artist said: _draw my portrait!_ and also _show me your paintings!_

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Can you draw my portrait?

----------


## Leof

yes I can   ::  
*writes in his notebook*:
1._kalinka_vinnie_  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> I am an artist, designer, an artisian specialized on glass making.
> Although I wish not work by my profile. And I really can't be sure what job will I have. That why I can not say in any particular what kind of occupation will I have during the close two months. 
> friendly WARNING: I hate everyone who once being told that I am an artist said: _draw my portrait!_ and also _show me your paintings!_

 Wow! Sounds like you are very creative person! I'd like you to have an interesting work to brighten people's life.  ::  
kalinka_vinnie, you'd better asked about his avatar: Whose portrait is this?  ::   ::   :P As I understand, you are the first person he would draw when in bad mood.

----------


## Leof

Thank you *Rtyom*  ::   
and actually I lead the special notebook since my craddle where I list everyone whom I hate!  ::   ::   ::   ::   *vinnie* himself chouse his   ::   ::  FFFFFATE!! HARHARHARHARRRRRR  ::   ::   ::      ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

So you can! Great!  
Meet me at Ribatskoe metro station at 5 pm, I will be wearing a black leather jacket and well have my head shaven. See you there! 
PS Bring some music

----------


## basurero

> I am an artist, designer, an artisian specialized on glass making.
> Although I wish not work by my profile. And I really can't be sure what job will I have. That why I can not say in any particular what kind of occupation will I have during the close two months. 
> friendly WARNING: I hate everyone who once being told that I am an artist said: _draw my portrait!_ and also _show me your paintings!_

 Ах, это обьясняет почему у тебя такие прикольные аватары и подписи!

----------


## Leof

> So you can! Great!  
> Meet me at Ribatskoe metro station at 5 pm, I will be wearing a black leather jacket and well have my head shaven. See you there! 
> PS Bring some music

 Better at four pm - I love to picture in dusk - you never can know what color you actually have on your brush. After the first daylight rises up from behind your back the result is so unexpectedly amusing!  ::   
Besides...5 pm, black leather jacket, shaved head - seems like you are going to fight on pistols like Onegin and Lensky (actually they both were bald like your knee!) :P  
So if we agreed - then at four in the morning!  
yes *basurero* avatar is a way of ones self-expression  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Your avatars look good. What comes next? Wait, let it be a surprise.  ::

----------


## Leof

::  there is no surprize nor mistery - I never know what comes onto my mind - it just fits to the current mood that's it.

----------


## Rtyom

That's even better. The gem can be seen in uncertainty (of course, if you are able to see it).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well can you at least make a new avatar for me???   ::  Something to do with Kalina and Vinnie the Pooh...   ::  I will pay you in warm thoughts!!!   ::

----------


## Leof

Agree! - then at four in the morning near Ribatskaya metro - I shall give you the picture.
 :P   
Would you like this one?

----------


## net surfer

*Leof*, and where is Vinnie the Pooh? Oh I know, he got wasted again!

----------


## net surfer

*LADA Kalina* Наш Vinnie, кажется, влюбился

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Agree! - then at four in the morning near Ribatskaya metro - I shall give you the picture.
>  :P   
> Would you like this one?

 отлично! Винни Пух хочет мед (и я сейчас пью чай с медом), и тянется помощью калины! прелестно! спасибо! теплые мысли в почте!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> *LADA Kalina* Наш Vinnie, кажется, влюбился

   ::  Да, если была бы возможность покупать Жигули здесь, не сомнивайся, я купил бы машину!   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> I promise I'll be a good boy from now on!    :P

 
I believe you, dearie (!!!)   ::   
 :P    ::    
Oh what the heck - OK, you're forgiven!   ::   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> ...Vinnie the Pooh...

 
*groaaaannnn*     ::   ::   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> I am an artist, designer, an artisian specialized on glass making.

 Aha. That explains a lot. I had this funny little feeling about the quality of your graphics  ::  - the Cherubashka peace troops being my favourites...   ::   
So you are really........   *LEOF LALIQUE ?!?!*    ::   ::   ::    
Leof - would you please....  

> friendly WARNING: I hate everyone who once being told that I am an artist said: _draw my portrait!_ and also _show me your paintings!_

   ::  
Oh, ehm, I mean, could I please...  

> 

   ::   ::  
Ehm, ehm, I mean.... I mean.....   ::   ...... can we see your bottles?   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

I definitelly love Lalique!
Nobody yet reached his achivements though! And, answering your question, after I garduate and scan some of the photographs I shall drop the link.

----------

